# Employment Verification (ACS / DIAC) ?



## shehandeen (Oct 18, 2009)

My Dear Friends,
I have another point which I need to get your advice. 

Currently, I am working for a Singaporean company (full time permanent employee), but I am reside in Sri Lanka and working from HOME (I do the all the work via Internet, FAX, Email). So, How can I submit these details to ACS and later DIAC? Because, I don't have any clue about ACS and DIAC employment verification process under this scenario. 



If they need to call the company, then it may go via Australian high commission in Singapore. 


If they need to call me, then it may come via Australian high commission in Sri Lanka. 

Please advise me as I am unable to move forward...


----------

